# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مهم : امروز تو تاریخ معاصر سوم تقلب گرفتن ازم. کمک

## Ali-Gh

سلام
امروز امتحان تاریخ معاصر ایران سوم تجربی داشتم یکی از مراقبا ازم تقلب گرفت داد به معاون .تقلبامم پرسش های نمونه آخر درسا بود 
معاون هم میخواست رو ورق تقلب بزنه من نذاشتم. 
با کلی التماس از اینکه نزنه گفت یا معدل انضباطتو 18 میزارم یا دوتا درس صفر  داخلی (آمار و تاریخ)
حالا این معاونه هم خیلی آدم قدی هست بیخیال ماجرا نمیشه و انضباط 18 هم از روی لج بازی گفت.

به نظرتون انضباطو رد کرده و داره الکی تهدیدم میکنه ؟ آیا میتونه تقلبمو تو انضباط تاثیر بده ؟

----------


## Dr_Amirmd

> سلام
> امروز امتحان تاریخ معاصر ایران سوم تجربی داشتم یکی از مراقبا ازم تقلب گرفت داد به معاون .تقلبامم پرسش های نمونه آخر درسا بود 
> معاون هم میخواست رو ورق تقلب بزنه من نذاشتم. 
> با کلی التماس از اینکه نزنه گفت یا معدل انضباطتو 18 میزارم یا دوتا درس صفر  داخلی (آمار و تاریخ)
> حالا این معاونه هم خیلی آدم قدی هست بیخیال ماجرا نمیشه و انضباط 18 هم از روی لج بازی گفت.
> 
> به نظرتون انضباطو رد کرده و داره الکی تهدیدم میکنه ؟ آیا میتونه تقلبمو تو انضباط تاثیر بده ؟


آخه داداچ این درسیه شما تقلب کردید؟!
در هر صورت داخلی دست مدرسه اس هرکاری می‌تونه بکنه برگه و انضباطت رو!

----------


## hamed70t

تاریخ و تقلب ؟ نترس ان شالله چیزی نمیشه شاید همون انضباط رو کم کنن

----------


## کیمیا1378

من سوم راهنمایی برورشی می خواستم تقلب کنم ولی خب دیدم همه رو بلدم استفاده نکردم
یه نفر لوم داده بود اومدن ازم گرفتن
بگمو 20 شدم 15 رد کردن
از همون سال تا کنون دیگه فکر تقلب رو نکردم
چون برورشی به معدل20 ام فاتحه خوند

----------


## mina_77

بیخیال
درس تجربه برات میشه دفعه ی بعد حرفه ای تر و با تجربه تر عمل کنی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Lullaby

_چرا جوری تقلب میکنید که همه بفهمن؟!
یکم تمرین کن برادر من...
منم پارسال تاریخمو مجبور شدم تقلب کنم با این تفاوت که من کل کتاب رو برده بودم
نترس کاری ندارن اگه آدم مغروری نیستی و دیدی اوضاع خیلی نابسامانه بشین التماس کن و گریه کن حتما جواب میده...._

----------


## kurdish boy

چیز خاصی نیس ...نگران نباش این معاونا زیاد وراجی میکن

----------


## kurdish boy

> _چرا جوری تقلب میکنید که همه بفهمن؟!
> یکم تمرین کن برادر من...
> منم پارسال تاریخمو مجبور شدم تقلب کنم با این تفاوت که من کل کتاب رو برده بودم
> نترس کاری ندارن اگه آدم مغروری نیستی و دیدی اوضاع خیلی نابسامانه بشین التماس کن و گریه کن حتما جواب میده...._


گریه اونم برا امتحان بیخیال ...فوقش رد میشی دیگه ..برام عجیبه امتحان نهایی فیزیک کلی تقلب از دوستم گرفتن اخرش هم هیچی نشد نه رد شد نه نمره ازش کم شد...یا سر امتحان نهایی ریاضی گفتن با خودکار ابی بنویسید من با خودکار سیاه نوشتم گفتن ورقه رو اصلاح نمیکنیم گفتم باشه ورقه رو بهشون دادم و رفتم بعد دیدم ورقه رو تصحیح کردن و..

----------


## Lullaby

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط kurdish boy


گریه اونم برا امتحان بیخیال ...فوقش رد میشی دیگه ..برام عجیبه امتحان نهایی فیزیک کلی تقلب از دوستم گرفتن اخرش هم هیچی نشد نه رد شد نه نمره ازش کم شد...یا سر امتحان نهایی ریاضی گفتن با خودکار ابی بنویسید من با خودکار سیاه نوشتم گفتن ورقه رو اصلاح نمیکنیم گفتم باشه ورقه رو بهشون دادم و رفتم بعد دیدم ورقه رو تصحیح کردن و..


من ک کلا این چیزا برام مهم نیست:/
تقلب بگیرن نگیرن...
اما وقتی تاپیک زدن حتما نگرانن...بعضی از مدیر معاونا هم واقعا بد ذاتن:/_

----------

